# 1980's World Sport rear hub



## frawleyfly (Jul 11, 2020)

This my first time on forum and I need some assistance. I've restored my 80's vintage World Sport and have been hearing clicking noise while riding. I've traced it down to the rear axle hub bearing race brinelling. Problem is do I need a new hub or just the races? I'd like to up grade to used quick release vintage hubs but I'm not familiar with how or if my cassette will fit on the hub.








 I had to order a new cassette removal tool (lost that sucker) to see how the cassette attaches to the hub as I don't remember.
The damaged rear hub is a Sunshine 36 hole and I cannot seem to find a replacement hub or parts to fix it? Also, will the Schwinn Approved high flange quick release rear hub (up-grade) fit the cassette? I would appreciate any help. 
Thanks, 
Joe


----------



## juvela (Jul 11, 2020)

Hello Joe,

the accepted terms for those gears you have on the rear are "freewheel" and/or "gear block."  a cassette is another sort of beastie wherein the freewheel mechanism is integral with the hub.

yes, the gear block will thread onto any hub which is BSC/ISO thread.  this is the only thread used by Schwinn.

Sunshine brand hubs are manufactured by Sansin Matsumoto Co.

you should be able to purchase a new axle set for the rear hub at most any bicycle shop.

clicking is a symptom which can have multiple causes including broken ball bearing, worn out cone, bent axle, etc.

best wishes with it.   

-----


----------



## Sven (Jul 15, 2020)




----------

